# Page fault in non page area



## sora1607

You can't get into windows? It seems like a virtual memory problem. Reinstall the RAMs. Maybe just install one stick and see if you can boot into windows with that. Also, reinstall the GPU. It could be a memory problem on the gpu. If you have another GPU, test it with that. If not test the ram first


----------



## newpc

overclocking error buddy, it has something to do with ram, either the timings, or they arnt getting enough voltage, all i know is, its related to ram.


----------



## Droogie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *newpc* 
overclocking error buddy, it has something to do with ram, either the timings, or they arnt getting enough voltage, all i know is, its related to ram.

I reset my bios to default, and it's still doing it. I'm new to overclocking, so not sure if everything gets reset in that. I know my cpu is no longer overclocked. It's even giving me the error when I boot off the windows disk. So you think taking the memory out and putting it back in will help?


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Yup. That's the error I get when my memory is unstable for subzero runs. A little bit more voltage usually does it for me!


----------



## newpc

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Droogie* 
I reset my bios to default, and it's still doing it. I'm new to overclocking, so not sure if everything gets reset in that. I know my cpu is no longer overclocked. It's even giving me the error when I boot off the windows disk. So you think taking the memory out and putting it back in will help?

ah ok, its still ram error though, and try each stick at a time.

before u overclocked, did the system used to run fine?


----------



## Droogie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *newpc* 
ah ok, its still ram error though, and try each stick at a time.

before u overclocked, did the system used to run fine?

Yes. It even ran fine after the overclock. I was gaming for a few hours on it. After I woke up this morning, I booted it, and BSoD. You think increasing the voltage to the memory would help? I have it set at factory settings. 7 8 7 24 and 1.5v


----------



## newpc

set the timings ur self and run 1.65v if thats not already there by default


----------



## Droogie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *newpc* 
set the timings ur self and run 1.65v if thats not already there by default

1.65? The memory is 1.5 stock. Again, I'm new to this, so just worried about destroying parts.


----------



## jcde7ago

As mentioned above, PAGE FAULT IN NON PAGED AREA BSOD's are RAM issues 99.9% of the time.

Even if the BIOS is at default, leave everything stock and raise the memory voltage (timings should be to RAM manufacturer's specs) to 1.65, then try again. Then, try loosening those timings if it still BSODs.

Also, might not be an issue, but loosen up your Ven-X if you have it applying at or near maximum pressure. It has been known to bend or slightly put socket pins off-center with their contact points, causing, for example, only 4 GB out of 6 GB to be recognized, etc. Re-arranging your RAM sticks or using a stick at a time might also help; make sure you run Memtest for any errors, as it could always be defective RAM.

On another note, i've had to RMA 2 EVGA E758 mobos in the past, one because the USB ports would randomly die on me (until they did so permanently), and another time because the board would only recognize 2 sticks of RAM, no matter which brands I tried (turned out to be a bent socket pin AND a defective RAM slot). The BSOD you're getting is, again, most likely still a RAM related issue.

Good luck man.


----------



## newpc

my g.skill nq runs 9-9-9-24 1.5v too, thats what is says on each stick, running them at 1.65, ur fine at 1.65v, dont worry about it destroying anythingg


----------



## Droogie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *newpc* 
my g.skill nq runs 9-9-9-24 1.5v too, thats what is says on each stick, running them at 1.65, ur fine at 1.65v, dont worry about it destroying anythingg

Well, I re-seated the memory and video card. Same error. Gonna try to set memory settings manually.

One thing I noticed. In the description of my memory, it shows 7-8-7-24 2N. The only option in my bios is 2T. Does that effect anything?


----------



## newpc

2n, 2t same thing









at stock which will be running at 1066 i think, u can try 7-7-7-20 1t, but try stock specs for now.


----------



## Droogie

Set memory manually... bsod. Couldn't see the error, just flashed and rebooted.


----------



## newpc

try one stick and, and in bios "load optimzed settings"

EDIT: also try loosening the ven-x if its too tight as mentioned above, i did that once, pc wouldnt even boot.


----------



## Droogie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *newpc* 
try one stick and, and in bios "load optimzed settings"

EDIT: also try loosening the ven-x if its too tight as mentioned above, i did that once, pc wouldnt even boot.

Think it might be a bad stick. Wouldn't even POST with one of the sticks in there. It posts with the other 2... still bsod though.


----------



## loser7

I read your last thread on this issue and you have a failing hard drive.


----------



## newpc

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Droogie* 
Think it might be a bad stick. Wouldn't even POST with one of the sticks in there. It posts with the other 2... still bsod though.

RMA it


----------



## Droogie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *loser7* 
I read your last thread on this issue and you have a failing hard drive.


Really? It's giving me memory errors. I'm hoping it's just a hard drive.... easiest to replace, lol.


----------



## Droogie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *newpc* 
RMA it









I got it to post... it was seated correctly. Memory appears to be fine. Can anyone confirm a bad hard drive? That would be good, since I want to get a velociraptor anyway.


----------



## Markeh

I had these when my RAM ran at 1.5v, and I daren't raise it to 1.65, which turned yellow in the BIOS when I tried to set it, so I've got it at 1.635.

Don't get a Velociraptor. Get an SSD.


----------



## Droogie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Markeh* 
I had these when my RAM ran at 1.5v, and I daren't raise it to 1.65, which turned yellow in the BIOS when I tried to set it, so I've got it at 1.635.

Don't get a Velociraptor. Get an SSD.

SSD is too expensive to too little space. I need the space.


----------



## JacobKay97

Okay I've had this bsod a few times.
I was installing XP on a laptop, then I decided to install all the drivers at once, after rebooting I got the BSOD. So I re-installed XP and then installed all the drivers 1 at a time in safe mode then rebooting into normal then back into safe mode and repeating, I didn't get a bsod after that.

I also found this: http://www.techspot.com/vb/post791179-14.html

Quote:

Hey, folks... while physical memory problems can cause a wide variety of symptoms, a "Page Fault" is not a fault at all and not an indication of a physical memory problem. "Page Fault" is operating system terminology for an attempt to access memory in a page that is not presently in memory, but has to be paged in before it can be used. A page fault in a non-paged area is most indicative of a bug in the operating system, or a problem caused by an application affecting the operating system.

I am presently having the dreaded "WIN32K.SYS Page Fault in non-paged area" BSoD. It began happening when I upgraded from a pair of 20" monitors to a pair of 24" monitors at higher res. Also around the same time I installed Ultramon, a management utility for multiple monitors. I have already increased my page file size, and next I plan to uninstall Ultramon. I already have ECC memory, so I really don't think I have memory errors, nor would memory errors necessarily cause apparent incorrect page faults.

A page fault is not a fault in the conventional sense. It is a signal from the CPU chip to the operating system that a page has to be loaded into memory before the current process can continue. If the OS decides that the page fault occurred in relation to non-paged memory, then the OS is deciding that it has an internal problem or a problem in a particular program. Win32k.sys is a system module, probably something to do with running 32-bit apps in my 64-bit OS. My bet is on a Microsoft bug. Too bad it continues for so many people.
It's not always to do with RAM.
I would do a re-install if you can, if you need to backup data an ubuntu live disk is really useful for doing that. I would recommend installing ubuntu or another linux distribution on a small partition on your hdd as it is really useful when windows wont boot, you can also do a virus scan from ubuntu. Also if you install and run ubuntu it would mean the error probably isn't to do with RAM
But you could run memtest as well, just in case.

*EDIT*
Okay have you tried this:
1. Memtest
2. Format the HDD with ubuntu or something else other than windows
3. Clear the CMOS
4. Try booting from the windows disk with only the bare minimum


----------



## Markeh

Yes, Format the HDD with Ubuntu. I did that after 12 attempts at installing W7 on my sigrig.

Attempt 13 is working flawlessly after 2-3 months.

That's not to say your problem will be defo fixed by this, but it stands a good chance.


----------



## B-Con

He found it to be a bad hard drive...

http://www.overclock.net/intel-memor...l#post10121410
.


----------



## icor1031

Sorry to necro,

I'm having this error too.

I get pagefault_in_non_paged_area, but I also get system_service_exception.

My RAID Array has 1 bad sector.

However, I only crash when I'm in game. I have the same game installed on 2 different partitions / windows installs. One windows install is clean. Sound drivers, nic drivers, and NV 260.99 drivers - that's it.

My RAM passed memtest.

I tried using 2 different video cards. Both crashed, I didn't see what the error was on one card - I was in the bathroom. Came back to windows loading screen.

CPU passed P95 in the past, and as passing right now...

What could it be?


----------

